# Vilamoura Weather In October



## lolly (May 1, 2012)

Hi There, 

Myself & my husband to be have always wanted to get married in Vilamoura/Portugal. 
We have finally found our hotel (The Hilton) but sadly they cannot offer us the date we wanted in Sept & only have October 19th 2013 available. 

We are concerned about the weather in October, our ceremony & meal is outdoors & we have never visited in October. 

Could any of you kind people living in Portugal give us an indication of what type of weather we can expect before we book. 

Are we taking a big gamble going with October or is it similar to May??? 

Many thanks 
Lorraine


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Last year it hardly rained from September to December. I can only recall two three day bouts of rain, but when it happens it can be quite heavy. it is warm in October usually and


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Last year it only rained twice in my memory from September to December, for three days each time. ( I live only a short distance from Vilamoura)But the rain was quite heavy when it did, however still very warm. I would say you are as likely to be lucky in October as September, but others may disagree.

Best of Luck


----------



## lolly (May 1, 2012)

Verinia said:


> Last year it hardly rained from September to December. I can only recall two three day bouts of rain, but when it happens it can be quite heavy. it is warm in October usually and


Thanks so much  Do you think it is worth the gamble???


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I personally think it is worth the gamble, but then I would have probably said the same about May and it looks like it's going to be pretty unsettled in May now....there's really no telling, so I would make sure you have an indoor plan B!


----------



## lolly (May 1, 2012)

Fingers, Toes & EVERYTHING Else Crossed  
Do you know the Vilamoura area? Can you recommend any place for our guests to stay? 

We are looking for a self catering complex so that our guests have a kitchen facility but also based around the marina? 

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I live up the other end of the Algarve I'm afraid so don't know Vilamoura massively well, I would use Tripadvisor to find somewhere appropriate.


----------



## lolly (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your help


----------

